# LGD and other dogs



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We hadn't planned on getting a LGD until we had bought a larger peice of acreage, but after hearing what sounds like a large group out coyotes up in the neighbor's hay fields, I got a bit worried. We had also seen a coyote crossing the road a while back that was about the size of a german shephard :shocked: We have 2 dogs that do a good job of keeping critters off the property when we are home, but they are inside dogs -a pitbull and a heeler. 
My concern is that the 2 current dogs don't do well with a third dog in the picture, the heeler is overly protective of the pitbull and has tried to nip at other dogs which usually starts some sort of snarling chaos. Our current dogs are not allowed in the pasture, but thats not to say there isn't going to be an issue through the fence. Anyone have any thoughts or ideas on this? 

Also, would a LSD even stay in our electric fencing?


----------



## Katemary63 (Nov 30, 2010)

Our LGD stays inside a two strand electric fence and so do our goats. He's never gotten out in 3 years. It is polyrope and very thick and visible and once they touch it, they don't go near it usually. He touched it when he was a puppy and ran screaming back to the pen, never to touch it again. He won't even come near me when I'm standing by it. LOL. What a baby. 

We do have one dog that scoots under it. We plan to get Beau (the LGD) his own puppy to train next year and before we do, we'll add another strand to the bottom to make sure the new dog doesn't get out or scoot under. 

I don't have any advice on how your current dogs will interact with an LGD. One would have to know their temperaments.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Would a LGD have issues with the other dogs near the fence? The pitbull comes to the gate to greet the goats and try to lick their faces, but otherwise doesn't bother with the goats. She'll leave them alone if I tell her too get away from the gate. I'm not terribly worried about her, shes a good natured dog and gets along fine with another dog once she knows them. The heeler is another story, shes the one that will run at the fence and yip if the goats are playing/running/making any noise in the barn. She drives me nuts. She has at least learned to stay out of the field (thanks to the electric fence).


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Maggie said:


> Would a LGD have issues with the other dogs near the fence? The pitbull comes to the gate to greet the goats and try to lick their faces, but otherwise doesn't bother with the goats. She'll leave them alone if I tell her too get away from the gate. I'm not terribly worried about her, shes a good natured dog and gets along fine with another dog once she knows them. The heeler is another story, shes the one that will run at the fence and yip if the goats are playing/running/making any noise in the barn. She drives me nuts. She has at least learned to stay out of the field (thanks to the electric fence).


If you train the LGD that those two dogs are "okay" he should tolerate them. However, this can bite you in the bum if one of your dogs gets a wild hair to hurt one of your herd- your LGD may allow it based on you telling him to not alert about your dogs. Just depends, really.

I have had a few heelers in my life. I would NOT let her around your LGD ever if her instinct of herding is strong enough that she feels the need to herd your goats without your approval. Should she get in there one day, you'd want the LGD to trounce her, not sit back and allow something terrible to happen. But, that's me. Everyone's situation is different and in the end, it's up to you to do what you feel is right for you and your animals.

Good luck! I wouldn't trade my guardian for anything- and he's only 6 months old.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you have coyote's.... I recommend.... you get at least 2 LGD dogs...as one coyote... will get the LGD away from the herd.... while the others ...grab a baby ect..... That is why 2... LGD would be good for that situation.... so at least... one dog can watch the herd... at all times.....

My LGD.... felt the hotline twice...when he was first learning it .........now he won't touch it or even get to close.... the poor guy pee'd on it... :shocked: ... :doh: ....so I think he learned the hard way...  :wink:


----------

